# Bugmotor



## soelli (7. April 2012)

Abend!

Von Minn Kota o.a. gibt es doch diese Bugmotorsysteme mit  Fernbedienung, GPS,...... ect. Gibt es solche oder ähnliche Systeme auch als Heckmontage? Bei meinem Boot ists einfach nicht möglich so ein Teil am Bug zu montieren.

Lg soelli


----------



## soelli (8. April 2012)

*AW: Bugmotor*

.....kennt sich niemand aus mit den Dingern!?!?


----------



## Windelwilli (8. April 2012)

*AW: Bugmotor*

Warum willst du denn sowas am Heck?
Vorne nennt sich das Bugstrahlruder und hat den Zweck, den Bug des Bootes in die gewünschte Richtung  (beim Anlegen z.B.) zu bringen.
Hinten braucht man sowas für gewöhnlich nicht, da man diese Aufgabe mit dem normalen Ruder (oder Z-Antrieb) macht.
Nichtsdestotrotz gibt es das aber trotzdem auch für das Heck (für die ganz faulen), nennt sich dementsprechend Heckstrahlruder.


----------



## soelli (8. April 2012)

*AW: Bugmotor*

ich will sowas:

http://www.minn-kota-shop.com/de/sh...983-44c5-84d7-3db51bec2e07/productdetail.aspx 

nur am Spiegel montiert.

Gibts sowas?

Weil es auf meinen Boot Platztechnisch die optimalste Lösung wäre, hauptsächlich aber weil ich Stühle montieren will und mit normalen Motoren mit Pinne sonst nicht mehr lenken könnte wärend der Fahrt weil der Stuhl im Weg wäre.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. April 2012)

*AW: Bugmotor*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Warum willst du denn sowas am Heck?
> Vorne nennt sich das Bugstrahlruder und hat den Zweck, den Bug des Bootes in die gewünschte Richtung  (beim Anlegen z.B.) zu bringen.
> Hinten braucht man sowas für gewöhnlich nicht, da man diese Aufgabe mit dem normalen Ruder (oder Z-Antrieb) macht.
> Nichtsdestotrotz gibt es das aber trotzdem auch für das Heck (für die ganz faulen), nennt sich dementsprechend Heckstrahlruder.



Genau, 'n Angelkahn mit Bugstrahlruder.|bigeyes Der TE will 'nen E-Motor mit so gegnanntem GPS-Anker vermute ich mal, hab das mal bei 'nem Lund-Boot gesehen, is 'ne feine Sache und sicherlich auch im Heck neben dem regulären Motor zu montieren.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (8. April 2012)

*AW: Bugmotor*

Moin,

erfüllt da nicht ein "stinknormaler" E-Außenborder deine Ansprüche? Es gibt sehr wohl solche Motoren für die Montage am Spiegel.

Gruß


----------



## Ossipeter (8. April 2012)

*AW: Bugmotor*

Wenn du so einen Heckmotor über GPS steuern willst, drückt dir immer der Wind oder die Strömung den Bug nach links oder rechts und wenn du dann nach einen gekielten hast bist du nur am Rumeiern! Mit Bugmotor zieht es das Boot stabil in die Richtung oder die Welle, bzw. den Wind.


----------



## soelli (8. April 2012)

*AW: Bugmotor*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Wenn du so einen Heckmotor über GPS steuern willst, drückt dir immer der Wind oder die Strömung den Bug nach links oder rechts und wenn du dann nach einen gekielten hast bist du nur am Rumeiern! Mit Bugmotor zieht es das Boot stabil in die Richtung oder die Welle, bzw. den Wind.



Erstmal danke dür die vielen Antworten!!!!

Ich suche nach einen E-Motor den ich am Spiegel montieren kann und den ich via Fernbedienung steuern kann. GPS is mir garnicht sooo wichtig. Das wichtige ist das ich den Motor am Spiegel klemmen kann und dieser keine Pinne hat weil diese mir sonst wärend der Fahrt im Weg wäre wegen meinem Sitz der direkt am Heck über dem Batteriestaufach montiert wird. ;O


----------



## angel-daddy (8. April 2012)

*AW: Bugmotor*

Hi,
vlt. ist sowas was für dich!?

http://www.busse-yachtshop.de/da_minn-kota-em-flanschmotor.html

Die Befestigung muss ja nicht an einem Außenborder erfolgen. Du kannst ja deine Phantasie spielen lassen.
Im Boote Forum wird gerade einer gebraucht angeboten.

VG Martin


----------



## Ossipeter (9. April 2012)

*AW: Bugmotor*

Den Bugmotor gibts auch ohne GPS mit Fusssteuerung. Da hast du hinten Platz und kannst dich bewegen ohne dass dich die Pinne stört.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (9. April 2012)

*AW: Bugmotor*

So etwas komfortabeles wie für den Bug, gibt es leider für das Heck nicht.
Schau dich mal nach einen Pinnen Pilot um. Da kannst Du dann Deinem Heckmotor wenigstens sagen, dass er geradeaus fahren soll.


----------



## soelli (9. April 2012)

*AW: Bugmotor*

...danke für eure antworten, ich seh schon das die technik meinen anforderungen wiedermal hinterher hinkt.! 

lg


----------



## Tommi-Engel (9. April 2012)

*AW: Bugmotor*

Ich habe hier noch was gefunden

http://www.portableboatplans.com/electric-steering.php

Wenn Du ein wenig selber basteln kannst, ist das vieleicht was für Dich.


----------



## Wuemmehunter (9. April 2012)

*AW: Bugmotor*

Das der Bugmotor am Bug Sinn macht wurde ja mehrfach geschrieben. Vielleicht solltest Du Dir überlegen, ob sich nicht doch eine Halteplattform am Bug Deines Bootes befestigen lässt. Aber bitte nicht so, wie bei den Jungs von Rute & Rolle. Blechplatte und 4 Nieten am Linder-Boot reichten nicht aus. Da ist der Motor samt Plattform in den Fluten der Elbe verschwunden (konnte aber später dank Echolot wieder geborden werden). Leider habe ich die Ausgabe vergessen, in der die Geschichte stand. 

Gruß
wuemmehunter


----------



## angel-daddy (9. April 2012)

*AW: Bugmotor*

Hi,
das ist auch eine gute Möglichkeit!
Eine Außenborderhalterung. 
http://www.testberichte.de/p/plastimo-tests/aussenborder-halterung-art-10150-testbericht.html
Damit kommt der E-Motor etwas weiter weg vom Boot und lässt sich vlt. besser steuern. Zudem kann man bei den meisten E- Motoren die Pinne doch auch "hochstellen".....

VG Martin


----------



## mathei (9. April 2012)

*AW: Bugmotor*

ich hau mich weg|supergri|supergri. wat fürn sch...s es alles gibt. ich sag nur raus aufs wasser und üben. üben. üben. die kohle würd ich mir sparen.


----------



## MAXIMA (9. April 2012)

*AW: Bugmotor*

@soelli, alles gutgemeinte Ratschläge bisher.....
Wenn Du eine gute und unverbindliche Beratung brauchst, dann ruf mal bei Schlagi an, Du findest ihn unter www.echolotzentrum.de
Frag aber bitte nach Thomas Schlageter und erklär ihm was Du willst, ich weiß das er Dich gut beraten wird.
Gruß Maxima (Markus)


----------



## soelli (14. April 2012)

*AW: Bugmotor*

.....sodale!

Ich hab mich jz für einen Bugmotor von Minn Kota entschieden, da laut Händler die Montage am Bug möglich ist. Jz muss ich mich nur mehr zwischen PowerDrive oder Terrova entscheiden. Auf einen Echolotgeber kann ich verzichten. Der Terrova ist um ca. 500.- teurer als der PowerDrive V2 in der jweiligen Vollausstattung. Kann mir jemand sagen ob der Preisunterschied gerechtfertigt ist.

mfg soelli


----------

